# Moving Taskbar Icons To Desktop



## puppypaws (Jul 19, 2007)

*I have never used Windows 7, I just loaded ATF Cleaner and it put the icon into the taskbar. How can you move the ATF Cleaner icon from the taskbar, to the desktop? The taskbar acts crazy compared to my XP, I can drag icons anywhere I like with XP, but cannot with Windows 7.

Thanks for any help made available to me,

Reid*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would just find it in your Programs Menu, then right click on it and select Send To Desktop shortcut.

Then unpin the shortcut from the taskbar by right clicking on it and selecting unpin.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Right click on the icon, select unpin from taskbar..
Vicks


----------



## puppypaws (Jul 19, 2007)

*When I unpinned the program from the task-bar, the icon totally disappeared, whereas all I really wanted was to move it onto the desktop.

I went into "programs" and ATF Cleaner did not show up. I then went into "computer," and located downloads, found ATF Cleaner and sent the shortcut to the desktop.

What is supposedly the advantage of Windows 7 over XP Professional? I have one TB of hard-drive, and 4 gigs of ram on my computer with XP Pro, I've run his laptop side by side with my computer and can tell absolutely no difference speed wise, and his is loaded to the gills.*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

New features for the most part. Most hardware vendors are not making hardware drivers for XP anymore so your hand is forced to use the latest and greatest OS on newer computers. Plus MS will eventually stop supporting XP and pushing out security updates. Do you want to run an insecure OS?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

It is my understanding that M$ is discontinuning support for XP in 2012. Already has for machines w/o SP3.
VICKS


----------



## puppypaws (Jul 19, 2007)

*They've got you any way you turn, it's always just a matter of time!*


----------

